# Paint for Machinery



## gmac (Jul 2, 2011)

I've just (finally!) managed to acquire a 9x20 lathe that is about 5 years old. It is in very good condition and only lightly used. It doesn't need paint but I'm not fond of Busy Bee's (Canada) corporate colors - dark green and yellow. Before I start using the lathe 'd like to repaint it. Any recommendations as to the type of paint best suited to the task on machinery - epoxy, polyurethane, acrylic enamel, alkyd enamel, etc? As you've probably guessed (rightly) I don't want to spend as much on paint as I did for the lathe, nor do I want to don a hazmet suit for a two week exercise :big:.

A friend had mentioned Sherwin William Polane Enamel in 7B Gray - anyone have experience with it? Or any other brand? Something that doesn't require sandblasting down to the metal and is fast drying would be preferable. 

Thanks
Garry


----------



## steamer (Jul 2, 2011)

I have had good luck with Ben Moore Alkyd Enamel.  It went on nice and flows 

Not TOO expensive

I am told that Tractor Supply paints are nice to work with also.

Dave


----------



## gmac (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Dave. Plenty of agi shops here, I'll check them to see whats on offer.
Cheers
Garry


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2011)

Hang On Garry....

I put a coat of BM paint on parts of my SB9 the day before yesterday.  It's still tacky!

Tom in MA has had similar problems LATELY with SW paint.

I am SERIOUSLY rethinking the BM paint. 

It is NOT behaving like BM paint of the past.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=14436.45 

Dave


edited for wrong abbreviation.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2011)

> A friend had mentioned Sherwin William Polane Enamel in 7B Gray -


Yes quite a bit of experience with it although about 10 years ago. A model shop I worked in used it a lot gray and blue. 
very much industrial grade IIRC three part paint paint -reducer -catalyst. full face pressure respirator if you spray it . cynoacrilates in it serious sensitizer. 
As far as I know it does hold up well though. we used to prep degrease with simple green. 



> I put a coat of SW paint on parts of my SB9 the day before yesterday.  It's still tacky!


sounds like it needed catalyst/hardener hmm. 


tin


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> Yes quite a bit of experience with it although about 10 years ago. A model shop I worked in used it a lot gray and blue.
> very much industrial grade IIRC three part paint paint -reducer -catalyst. full face pressure respirator if you spray it . cynoacrilates in it serious sensitizer.
> As far as I know it does hold up well though. we used to prep degrease with simple green.
> sounds like it needed catalyst/hardener hmm.
> ...



It wasn't mentioned at the BM store I bought it at.  And it didn't need it before when I used it.

Most hardeners are nasty to deal with....I DON'T want it around my family.

If the can says it needs a hardener....it's going back.

Dave


Edited for wrong abbreviation


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 4, 2011)

I can undersand not wanting to use nasty indusrial stuff in the house. 
check out the SW web site looks like most of the mahinery paints the hardener is optional. gives better long toer results but not needed to dry. 

http://oem.sherwin-williams.com/mx/eng/oem/products/fast_production_enamel/?referringCategory=categories/metalplastic/finishes/
Tin


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2011)

Tin Falcon  said:
			
		

> I can undersand not wanting to use nasty indusrial stuff in the house.
> check out the SW web site looks like most of the mahinery paints the hardener is optional. gives better long toer results but not needed to dry.
> 
> http://oem.sherwin-williams.com/mx/eng/oem/products/fast_production_enamel/?referringCategory=categories/metalplastic/finishes/
> Tin



I'll get the paint code off the can and run it through their web site......after some more coffee.  ;D

I'll check the label on the other alkyd enamel I used on my Reed. That stuff was AWESOME....but about 14 years ago.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2011)

OK my bad.....I said SW...I meant Ben Moore....not enough coffee.

I submit exibit A photo







The good stuff on the left is 14 years old and other than needing a good stir appears ready to go.

The stuff on the right has a little left on the can that is still WET after two days! Don't get it!

Looking at the label, they specifically state to not thin it. There is NO mention of any hardener required for either product.

Major Suckage....

Dave


----------



## ttrikalin (Jul 4, 2011)

My experience with Ben Moore is the same. I got really fed up and I have an ugly paintjob now. 
I stopped caring for the paint when I started making chips


----------



## gmac (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys! I'd been reading about the BM Maintenance line and was put off with the thought of two or three part systems. In the past I'd used a lot of Tremclad products but as you've found out - the old stuff isn't like the new stuff. It too takes way too long to dry and isn't as durable.

I wandered into an auto supply shop on the weekend and ran across this which claims to be quick drying;

http://www.valsparglobal.com/val/resident/valspar_imp.jsp

I have to go into the big smoke tomorrow and will check other sources, the industrial supply houses mainly. I'm not adverse to brushing the lathe frame itself but the large shields and tray/cabinet I'd just as soon spray; so I'll need something off the shelf in both can and aerosol. The journey begins.

Thanks for the help fellows.
Dave; any chance your paint can saw a little too much cold weather?

Cheers
Garry


----------



## steamer (Jul 4, 2011)

"...Dave; any chance your paint can saw a little too much cold weather?"


I'd doubt it Garry. I bought it about 3 weeks ago.  

As an update, it is dry to the touch as of today at 4 PM EST

It is soft, but dry

I'll DA it and paint over it I think...I'm wondering about the Valspar product

Dave


----------



## Mastermaker (Jul 10, 2011)

RustOleum CombiColor might be a good choice.

Or at least it is called that in Europe, checked http://www.rustoleum.com and I couldn't find it but it is listed on the UK website.

Know of one guy that did his car with it and it actually turned out quite good(lots of coats with thinned paint).

Unlike other paints it doesn't give of much smell when drying either.


----------



## steamer (Jul 10, 2011)

Rustoleum is what I finally chose...works well!

Dave


----------



## gmac (Jul 10, 2011)

Bit of an update - I've been running around looking for off the shelf paint to use on the lathe and have tested a few products;

Based on comments here I've been trying to locate some of the Rustoleum products but Tremclad seems to be the paint of choice for most retailers. I haven't been impressed with the Tremclad stuff of late. I'd like to locate some of this;

http://www.rustoleumibg.com/product.asp?lvl=P&pnv=2&snv=1&pid=108

I've test sprayed some Krylon product;

http://www.kpg-industrial.com/products/5ball_interiorexterior_paint/
this paint sprayed beautifully but didn't dry to the touch in the 12 minutes they claim, was slow to semi-dry and is still not hard after 48 hours. You can move the paint around with your nail. Not convinced.

http://www.kpg-industrial.com/products/tough_coat_acrylic_enamel/
I can't find this in brush on, only spray - and it's a real pitty. Sprays on great, no runs, uniform coat thickness, dry to the touch in the 15 minutes it claims. In fact it seems dried harder in 15 minutes than the others have in days. The Machinery Light Gray finish is satin not gloss. I plan to use this for the shields and any parts of the lathe I can remove and easily mask. I can't move the lathe to paint the main frame so that will be brush painted in the house (when the landlord isn't home! What's that smell!) with paint I've yet to locate ;D.

For the Canadians, I tried Home Hardware's "Weather Shield Rust Coat", very slow to dry to the touch and after 24 hours it still has a wet feel to it although you're not leaving finger prints on it. Hard to imagine it will ever dry. Even less impressed.

So I'm on the lookout for Krylon Tough Coat Acrylic Enamel and Rustoleum High Performance 1500 System Speedy-Dry enamel in brush on cans. 

Thanks again for everyone's input. Dave the lathe looks great, now get some dirt on it from putting it to work!

Cheers
Garry


----------



## gmac (Jul 10, 2011)

P.S. The valspar product mentioned above wasn't tested, it was expensive and the retailer only had tractor colors available  so I can't comment on it's use.

Garry


----------



## steamer (Jul 10, 2011)

"Thanks again for everyone's input. Dave the lathe looks great, now get some dirt on it from putting it to work!"


I can assure you...that old girl will be earning her keep!

Dave


----------

